# GSE/Citricidal



## birdie-beth (Jul 21, 2009)

I recently read this article on the properties of GSE. Has anyone had experience with this as a seed sprouting aid, cage cleaner, or water disinfectant with their birds? Anything is helpful


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The article is 11 years old. The writer lives locally to me and most of the info, can from the mfg. hype, and feedback from other users.

Quote from the article:
*Our four-legged friends can benefit greatly from use of GSE. It is an excellent remedy for skin diseases and external injuries. It stimulates the immune systems of animals and aids in the absorption of nutrients by eliminating undesirable micro-organisms in the gut. It is compatible with most antibiotics. GSE does not produce the negative side effects associated with antibiotic use. Intestinal flora remains in balance with the use of GSE.* 

Many read this and overlooked the mention of 4 legged animals and used it in their birds drinking water, including me. I learned from first hand experience that it does NOT stimulate the immune system, and it DOES affect intestinal flora. I took a bird that died a couple weeks after I stopped doing the GSE water treatments and I watched as the vet did the necropsy. The intestines were swollen and full of mucous. (have pix's) The intesinal tract is also part of the birds immune system. Not only was the immune mucosal barrier damaged the intestinal flora was wiped out. Whenever this topic comes up I post a link to an article I researched and wrote soon after my experience, and then the ball is in the users court on if they want to use it for internal use in the birds....

Click on the link...when the page comes up click on Preventative Treatments. it is in PDF and can be saved or printed.
http://cid-d1b5f5c1eff7e9bb.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/.Public?sa=556362711


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I use it as a cage cleaner mixed with water but I never put anything in Spikes water. My parents also put it in the rug cleaner as I did not want them to use any harsh chemicals around my birds


----------



## birdie-beth (Jul 21, 2009)

Okay. Thanks, you guys. I use vinegar solution to clean the cage, and it works just fine, and is cheaper, I'm sure. I was mainly wondering about it's water benefits. I'm so sorry that happened to your bird!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I don't use GSE because they say it kills all bacteria in the gut, both good and bad. Apple cider vinegar is much safer.


----------



## birdie-beth (Jul 21, 2009)

Will they drink water with apple cider vinegar in it?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Yes, I give my 'tiels water and ACV (Apple Cider Vinegar) twice a week.

I too clean all 4 cages with ACV mixed with luke warm water.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

srtiels said:


> The article is 11 years old. The writer lives locally to me and most of the info, can from the mfg. hype, and feedback from other users.
> 
> Quote from the article:
> *Our four-legged friends can benefit greatly from use of GSE. It is an excellent remedy for skin diseases and external injuries. It stimulates the immune systems of animals and aids in the absorption of nutrients by eliminating undesirable micro-organisms in the gut. It is compatible with most antibiotics. GSE does not produce the negative side effects associated with antibiotic use. Intestinal flora remains in balance with the use of GSE.*
> ...




I did noticed "4 legged friends" i was sitting here going "huh what ? birds have 2 legs not 4" LOL 


I use AVC in my birds water - just a drop or 2 per dish when you only have a couple birds I mix mine in a gallon jug (emptied/cleaned milk jug) Because I have A lot more then just a couple birds 

I do not use it to clean with - i personally hate it and doesn't get cages cleaned in my opinion I use Poop off or just plain dish soap and water on cages that were used its bleach and water and at least 3 times a year (sometimes more) i'll wash down all my cages with bleach and water of course rinsed well no matter what i use


----------



## birdie-beth (Jul 21, 2009)

Okay, I may try that, but I will stick with vinegar for cleaning and stay away from GSE.


----------



## MaryG1959 (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi,

I've used it for years as a cage cleaner, nothing removes/softens the poo quicker than this. I switch back and forth on cleaners, but use this often. One bottle lasted me two years! I have SEVERAL birds so this is something! I used 20 to 30 drops per squirt bottle of water and it worked like a charm!

Mary


----------



## birdie-beth (Jul 21, 2009)

How much does it cost, anyway? I usually do a quick scrub-down daily, so the vinegar does the trick, but I have to let it soak for harder poos.


----------



## MaryG1959 (Jul 28, 2009)

I believe it is around $16 a bottle and the bottle will last WELL over a year...possibly two.


----------



## birdie-beth (Jul 21, 2009)

That's pretty good. I go through quite a bit of vinegar, since we use it in cooking, too.


----------

